# chartering



## oleg1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am considering buying a sailboat to put into charter in the Caribbean, so i was looking for 3 people who want to use it 2 weeks a year for the next 5 years. That is 10-11 weeks of charter. You would get a very reasonable discount. If interested, and would like to discuss it more, let me know, or reply to this post.


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello Oleg1,
Have you considered a charter business on the Pacific coast of Costa Rica? We have safe anchorage all around the Gulf of Papagayo and have a huge mooring and the Marina Papagayo right here. No hurricanes over here! 

I sailed our 45' C&L Explorer down to Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica back in 2009 from San Diego, California and started a charter business here. The boat was a loan from a family member and now the owner of Sea Bird has retired and is ready to buy some beach front property and so the time has come for us to sell the boat and since the business is doing so well now, we decided to sell it all as a turnkey package.

We have been taking photos on most of our excursions since the idea of doing so occurred to us, and our guests love this extra, complimentary gift - https://picasaweb.google.com/SeaBirdCR

We are on Facebook.
Website - Sea Bird Sailing Excursions
We have a TripAdvisor Page with excellent ratings.

Here is the Google Doc with more details.

Imagine getting paid to live your dream...to live like you're on vacation...to go sailing on the deep blue pacific off the tropical shores of Costa Rica, sailing alongside dolphins, whales, manta rays, and sea turtles while catering to happy travelers and locals alike. Now is your chance to live the life of "Pura Vida" while running sailing excursions with the luxurious 45' double masted sailing yacht. Sea Bird Sailing Excursions is the #1 Boat and Water Tour company, as rated by our guests on TripAdvisor.

We have worked really hard to bring the sailboat down from California, to import it to Costa Rica and to get everything running as smoothly as they are now. We have a fabulous reputation around town and the guests that come aboard obviously agree that this is an excellent establishment. The reason we are selling is because the owner has retired and he's ready to purchase some beachfront property.

See tour photo albums that date back 2009 all the way up to tours this past week --- YOU could be in all the future photos if you grab this opportunity while it lasts!

See the boat and tours as they are currently, here is the link to the albums - https://picasaweb.google.com/SeaBirdCR

Sea Bird is a 45' C&L Explorer, built in 1979 in Taiwan. She was just hauled out and painted last Dec. 2014. She is a Stay-sail Ketch w/ a center cockpit with sleeping space for 9, 2 fresh water showers and heads, SSB/VHF radios, GPS, Captains Charts, am/fm radio, mp3 player with IPOD hookup, speakers all around, US Coast Guard approved safety stock, EPIRB life raft, Perkins 4.108 engine, fishing equipment, snorkeling equipment, propane BBQ, & all legal documents, navigation papers up to date and she carries the Costa Rican flag. There are way too many extras that come with the sale of this business to list.

The boat is moored in Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, in the most prestigious area of Costa Rica, with the Four Seasons sharing the Gulf of Papagayo as well as Occidental Gran Papagayo, the Hilton, Andaz, Mangrove, Playa Panama, Playa Hermosa, Playa Ocotal, Playa Matapalo where the RiU is, and several other well known vacationing spots. The Liberia International airport is only 25 minutes away from Playa del Coco. The Marina Papagayo is also here to service vessels.

Whoever buys this business can rest assured that we will help train you to take over and run it as we have, and hopefully you will bring new ideas and make it even better than it already is. We want you to succeed!

Asking $328,000 - based on the income + Sea Bird + all assets (Sea Bird, dinghy with outboard motor, trailer, deep freeze, 2 corporations, website, all contacts of course and too many extras to list.) Reasonable offers will be considered.

Serious inquiries only please - 
Sea Bird Sailing Excursions
Some videos of Sea Bird in action -https://www.youtube.com/user/SeaBirdCostaRica/videos
Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sea-Bird-Sailing-Excursions/137039496322859

N o w i s y o u r c h a n c e t o L I V E T H E D R E A M ! ! !

It is completely legal for expats, or "tourists" to own a business and reside in Costa Rica. If you have any questions regarding the laws, please ask the experts...in fact investing in this business could be your ticket to permanent residency status without restrictions, and that does not mean you give up citizenship in your home country. Immigration Experts -https://www.facebook.com/immigrationexperts?fref=ts

If you have any questions, please private message me and if you send your phone number we'd be happy to call you.


----------



## kansasdes (Jul 8, 2015)

Oleg - Possibly.....


----------



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't decide which sunset shot I like best from yesterday's sunset excursion. They are all so beautiful!














































All of yesterday's sunset cruise photos can be found here - https://picasaweb.google.com/SeaBirdCR


----------

